# 50 Watt iStick...Jan 25th



## Alex (31/12/14)

*50 Watt iStick announced on Eciggity's FB page....available Jan 25th*



http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...mro/50_watt_istick_announced_on_eciggitys_fb/

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie (31/12/14)

That's awsome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (31/12/14)

Noooo cloudpor mini or this


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

Wow, 4400 mAh!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

I love this industry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

why can't i like that post more than once? i'm fully sold on that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (31/12/14)

Definitely a winner!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/14)

dr phil said:


> Noooo cloudpor mini or this



This

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This



...or that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/14)

No but seriously, the facts:

- The iStick has been a solid little number.
- This new one is the proper size for all the 22mm atty's
- 4400mah!

AND... it should be priced like Eleaf products \o/
.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

and.... FINALLY!!! a spring loaded 510 pin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

First vendor who gets that in - TAKE MY MONEY

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

I suspect Eleaf is going to have another hit with this one - depending on pricing. Have just gotten the Smok M50 mini - the specs are pretty much exactly the same, except for that 4400mAh battery - I don't know how they pulled that off with decent power draw (0.2 Ohms?) but I'm excited to see what this little monster does. And finally a spring loaded pin - praise the vape gods 

The only real question that remains....is it RMS (is that what "in real sense" means in chinglish)?


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

I hope it means RMS. At least PBussardo would give it thumbs up then...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike43110 (31/12/14)

And my iStick is still in the mail...
Honestly is a great improvement, eleaf/joyetech are really hitting it out of the park lately with the original iStick, the lemo and now this!

With the larger battery I can see this being around $45 - $55, the question is, what is the internal battery. At that capacity and drain I am thinking LiPo which makes me a little weary.

Still, personally I would like to see a cheap temperature control device. One not powered by a chip that costs more than this will cost!

I will write a rant on chip prices one day - R&D for a power circuit is nowhere near what evolve / yihi make it out to be. It's application not research.

EDIT: http://www.bestvaping.net/imr-226502200mah-37v-rechargeable-limn-battery-1pc-p-119.html
2 of those in parallel would make sense, more current capacity and there is vertical space for the chip + charging circuit + 510 connector + buttons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

This will be awesome and really like the spring loaded center pin.

I have a feeling Eleaf is going to become a very popular brand in 2015.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/1/15)

I do hope that the charge port, isn't on the bottom. IMHO, thats a really crappy trend. I don't like lying things on their side to charge them. Ergonomically its a really bad choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I do hope that the charge port, isn't on the bottom. IMHO, thats a really crappy trend. I don't like lying things on their side to charge them. Ergonomically its a really bad choice.



Luckily with my RTAs it doesn't affect me, but I totally agree that with RDAs it's a massive PITA


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

https://originvape.com/product/eleaf-istick-50w/

$49.99

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (1/1/15)

Alex said:


> https://originvape.com/product/eleaf-istick-50w/
> 
> $49.99


That is great pricing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

And we have a winner!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Alex said:


> https://originvape.com/product/eleaf-istick-50w/
> 
> $49.99



Nice, very competitively priced. 

Just hope the bottom part of the description was copied from the original iStick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/1/15)

Yes please 

Edit: Only thing that I don't like, is that the screen is on the wrong side, nothing major, Im still throwing my money at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gamma (1/1/15)

So. Who is going to bring this to SA! I definitively need one of these.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Gamma said:


> So. Who is going to bring this to SA! I definitively need one of these.



I think the question is who will bring it... soonest

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-50w.html

Theres some more details. The seem to have addressed pretty much all of the issues with the original iStick

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

still no details about power delivery. But even if it is PWM, you can just run it at lower watts to get the same effect.

it maxes out at 10V, which to me sounds like it must have a series setup inside of it, or there is some custom LiPo battery pack inside of it. Or its got an amazing chip in it. I'm hoping its a LiPo battery pack, because if its a series setup, then they're talking s*** about there being 4400mah of battery capacity. 

For those who don't know. (I'm sure there are more succinct explanations on the interwebs)

Series = is like stacking batteries, you double the voltage, but capacity and amp limit remain unchanged

Parallel = is like putting the batteries side by side, capacity and amp limit are doubled, but voltage stays the same. This is by far the safer option.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (4/1/15)

I see the dimensions are almost identical to a Reo Grand. I just put my vernier to some good use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

might make a good addition for reo owners? they can take their reo out, and have a secondary high capacity device with something like a lemo on it?

For myself I'd see it being the ultimate sort of device to take to work. 4400mah, will go a long way with a lemo at 18-20W. That said, dripping on it, should be pretty awesome too, 50W is a respectable amount of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> might make a good addition for reo owners? they can take their reo out, and have a secondary high capacity device with something like a lemo on it?
> 
> For myself I'd see it being the ultimate sort of device to take to work. 4400mah, will go a long way with a lemo at 18-20W. That said, dripping on it, should be pretty awesome too, 50W is a respectable amount of power.



It would be, but.....most of them have mutliple Reos 
Seems when you budget to get a Reo, you have budget for at least two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

lol, If i lived in SA I'd buy one. My worry about buying one up here is that, if i don't like it, there no-one i can sell it to. Because it is a fairly hefty investment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, If i lived in SA I'd buy one. My worry about buying one up here is that, if i don't like it, there no-one i can sell it to. Because it is a fairly hefty investment.



You will need to come to a vape meet  At the meet the Reos parade around all over the place, and their users are very friendly when it comes to people showing an interest  Definitely a device you want to try before you buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

true, i do need to get to a meet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

